# Interesting Weapons History: The "SCUD Hunter Carbine"



## AWP (Nov 28, 2013)

A good bit of late 80's Delta history from Larry Vickers. I really liked the closing paragraph:



> It was the Son Tay Raiders who first fielded a red dot sighted weapon system, and it was Delta who picked up the ball with Aimpoint sighted CAR-15s. Every Soldier, Sailor, Marine and Citizen who uses a tricked out M4 style carbine today owes a debt of gratitude to individuals like Major Meadows, the Son Tay raiders and the Operators of the Delta Force for pushing the limits of the AR style carbine into one the most successful fighting weapons in the history of the US Military.


 
Not very sexy, but it was state of the art for its day.

http://soldiersystems.net/2013/11/19/bcm-gunfighter-history-vol-1-the-scud-hunter-carbine/


----------



## CDG (Nov 29, 2013)

I had no idea that red dots went all the way back to the Son Tay raid.  Very cool history lesson in that article.


----------

